

Code like you're Notch - mrspeaker
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2011/09/15/code-like-youre-notch/

======
iambot
I WAY prefer this post to the previous post about watching Notch code.

------
kbd
I wish I had the level of focus he describes.

~~~
jinushaun
The internet is a distraction. Case in point, why am I replying to a comment
on HN when I could be coding?!

~~~
khwang
Because if you're like me, you're sitting in class incredibly bored. ;)

